# Quick REEL FEISTY report 3/29



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

My daughter and I went out with REEL FEISTY on Sat for a shakedown of the boat and to target some grouper, scamp and AJ.

Crew was James, Fred, Keith, Dale,my daughter and I. Eased our way through the pass around 8:30 through the fog and it cleared up a few miles offshore. Got to the first bait spot about 10 mi out, no bait.....why because it was full of legal snapper and they were hungry. We probably caught somewhere between 30-40 snapper through the day and not one single juvy. They ranged from 17-18" through this big girl that was caught by Fred.










Didn't put her on a scale but estimated at around 24#'s. We caught snapper on sabiki's, jigs, squid you name it. We caught snapper in everything from 80' to water to 300' of water and on every spot they where hungry. So much so that it was extremely hard finding live bait because I think the snapper have cleaned it out.

Played withlots of juvy AJ but couldn't seem to find a keeper their either. Fred had a real nice scamp and Keith caught his first legal grouper. Lost several nice fishand didn't have a bigbox of fish but had alot of fun.

Here's a pick of Keith's grouper....










Back at Sherman around 6:30. Had a good day and great time and a good shakedown on the Baja. It was great as always fishing with my daughter and good to be on the water with James again. Thanks James for the trip, we had a blast!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

We had a similar experience out of Destin.



Although we were able to make bait, but only because we targeted sand perch just offshore.



Snapper, snapper and more snapper....ALL large none even CLOSE to needing measuring.



Good thing they are near extinct Mr. Biologist :doh


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like a great trip! glad to hear that the boat is back in action!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report, those snapper seem to be a real problem.:banghead


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report Scott, and nice Grouper, but don't BS us about the Snapper....they are extinct in the gulf...and that picture must of been leftover from last year.oke

Glad to hear James is back in the grove.:clap:clap:clap


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (3/31/2008)* but don't BS us about the Snapper....they are extinct in the gulf...and that picture must of been leftover from last year.oke




:letsdrink



btw..that is a stud snapper.....someone else would have had to throw it back for me, as i couldn't bear the pain!:reallycrying


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice report with pic's!!!Keep them coming please....:clap:letsdrink....looks like a great day on the water ...things will pick up!!!


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

What a day and such a good time with friends back on the water. Good shakedown run and caught a few fish also. Met tripple C (Dale) and showed him a little taste of what the trip May 17th is going to be like. We fished some southwest edge #'s and some yellow gravel. Had fish on about everything we stopped on. Cuz had to show us how it's done with the big snapper.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Damn that is a nice boat!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks for the report guys. I'm glad the shakedown trip went well. It was good to see you the other night james, and it was nice to meet you dale.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report scott...thanks for the pictures...nice gag and good to see fred (jawjacker)...i know that guy can land some big fish...glad it went well james and that's great taking your daughter fishing and hunting with you scott...she'll remember those trips her whole life and tell your grandkids stories...


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Geez what a snapper! good thing they are so scarce otherwise a few more of those and the weight might have sank the boat!

Holy Crap:bowdown


----------



## 'Drag' on slayer (Oct 3, 2007)

And what a beautiful day it was. Thanks again James for the trip AND meeting more & more people that love fishing!!:angel

Thanks for the post Scott.:usaflag

There is no such word as "Retired" anymore.

Keith


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Good fish and report guys. Don't ya just hate those pesky 24lb. snappas


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Ya'll just don't know how good it felt to get back on the water and rip and run! Thank you SCOTT BROWN-Kenny Mannand all the rest of the people that helped me.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

I passed Scott's yesterday and saw him out there messing with the Baja - boat's looking good.


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea, Scott has made it happen. and about time for you to go fishing with us again if you can get a kitchen pass!


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll tell you folks, James is one class act. In fact, the whole crew was. Everyone was very helpful and willing to share their tips and tricks with a newby to real offshore fishing. I appreciate the opportunity to share a great day on the water with a bunch of really great people.

I knew I was in for aawesome day when someone at the launch asked me if I was going out on a "Reel Fiesty Adventure". And believe me, it was.

I thoroughly enjoyed meeting and fishing with everyone, and look forward to the May 17th trip. It was a pleasure meeting you too Josh.

Thanks again James!


----------



## jaw-jacker69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Just to echo what was already said: "Awesome Day". James, the Baja was a purring. I believe we were going so fast that you blew the rest of my hair off my head. :letsdrink The crew could not have been better. Dale did great for the first time. Scott was a pleasure to fish with. He has a wealth of knowledge. The man can jig. His daughter is a true angler. Keith had no problem catching the grouper. What a smile on his face. Then there is my cuz James. Heart of gold. To see the smile/grin on his face when those motors had a chance to kick in, was a sight to remember. Glad I was there to see it. Just about cracked his face. :clap Thanks to James and the entire crew to allow me the chance to enjoy a fantastic day on the water. :grouphug


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Report Scott. It was good to see you again James and to see the boat back in top shape.:letsdrink


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

> *REEL FEISTY (3/31/2008)*Yea, Scott has made it happen. and about time for you to go fishing with us again if you can get a kitchen pass!


Anytime James, just let me know.


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Man I am just dyin looking at those Pics. Whata Snappa'. And a damn nice Gag too! I cant wait to get offshore. Had a trip planned a cpl weekends ago but somethin came up and it didnt happen. It's been 5 yrs. since my last offshore gig. At least for now I can drool over yalls pics. Congrats on a good trip and catchin'. Thanks for the report and pics.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice report Scott, the one trip I made offshore this season was alot like yours. We could not get away from the larger snapper. We would catch 20 or 30 and I would move the boat to try and get out of them but they followed. They were very hungry and seem to follow us. After caching over 100 of them I got tired of it and we came in. Sniper did catch 2 stud red fish, probably around 30lb each in 90' of water.


----------

